# Mansfield, notts uk



## Wardy1987 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi all,

Was just wondering if anyone was from my area. I am new to this game and always looking to learn off anybody i can.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.137371,-1.223809


----------

